# Mighty bite nightmare! Caveat emptor



## kb2seo

Yep I AM A SUCKER! I was watching the WFN channel, Wishing my wife and bestest Fishing Buddy (no, really!  same peron) were Halibut or Trout fishing someplace...and this commercial comes on TV for mighty bite lures. I watched the commercial and saw the picture of all the fish claimed to have been snagged by the product. OK, I figure, would be a funny gift to give a pal of mine So i call the number. I get this automated system on the line I started to order the kit for 19.95, of course good ol shipping and handling. Then the jigging started"for an additional 12.95 you can upgrade blah blah blah...So I figure, OK I'll get one and see. I order one...then it asked if I wanted the big bass kit "which will get the Big boys" I thought HEY- Isn't that what the kit is supposed to do? I selected No. then it wants to sell you all kinds of other "Add ons... NO, No and NO! Next it wanted to sign me up for some credit protection service, NO and it then says "I know you said no, but many people have purchased this to protect...I hit the No button again I get a "thank you" and a hang up..."Hmm"I thought, that was odd. did the order go through? I'll check later".  Well, I finished coffee with my wife, and off to work i go. stopped at my pal Vetter's store- Crossroads in the back side of Eton, near Holly creek and want to get gas...CARD DECLINED! I am thinking "How could THAT be?" I had a Bunch of money in the account, even put an extra 50 to pay for...OHHHHHHHH BOY!  I called the GA Own Credit Union to see whats up. Mighty Bite put a pending sale of 188 dollars on my card! It truly IS a mighty bite...on my wallet! I call the company to stop the order. they said it would be 4-6 weeks before I get the product, no problem. the Customer support opened the phones up at 8:30 ET, I called at 8:40. this RUDE Customer service agent answers, I explain there was a mistake made. I asked to cancel the order. I'll re-order later, when I can talk to a human. He said he can't cancel the order once it shipped. I asked how this could be that I ordered something at 4:15 am and they just got there...He said the products were sent out. BOTH Kits, BOTH Bass Kits, BOTH "Professional Fisherman Upgrades...and he kept telling me all this extra stuff I said NO to. He refused to cancel anything, so I demanded to talk to his manager. they would not come on the phone, they said they had to clear it through corporate...CORPORATE WHAT? I thought this was some guy's invention. Turns out the crap is sold through one of these informercial companies! If I am not happy, once the stuff showed up I can return it. Minus over 60 bucks in "Handling charges" - I was charges enough for Handling that it was more money than the lures were worth!  While waiting for the answers, I looked on Google- I was amazed at the complaints, the lures did not work, the people who had trouble with the ordering and the lack of any help from the Customer Service dept. I told him what I found, He said he was sorry I would take that into consideration, they have sold many kits and no one complained. Uhhh, Not according to what I saw on these various consumer sites. Most said the company would make it as awful as they could to get a RMA and refund. Thanks to GA Own Credit Union, I was able to stop the card from processing. But wanted to warn anyone who was thinking of getting this lure kit, I was billed all kinds of fees : Shipping, 10 bucks each item for "Handling'- One person posted that the Shipping and Handling he paid 20 for was actually a padded 75 cent Walmart envelope with 2 dollars of postage on it.  IMHO-The Only thing that "System" is going to catch is your bank account! AVOID THIS THING LIKE THE PLAGUE!


----------



## j_seph

Sorry for your issues, please let us know how those lures work though


----------



## kb2seo

*update!* After 3 days of screaming bloody murder, I got a refund of all charges. FINI? NAY! I had a Heart attack on Sept. 8th. while in one of the 3 hospitals, and gone over a week- (figures, the trout and bass were on a suicide mission in Murray County) My son calls me to say there is a package at the house. when I get home, I almost went into A-Fib again...MIGHTY BITE LURES! I can't believe this! AND- they re-charged my bank account! No call, email ...Just DID IT! so on top of the 188 bucks again, I get whacked service fees from the darn bank! Will let everyone know what happens...I just wrote to the corporate office to complain about this. MAJOR LEAGUE RIP OFF!


----------



## kb2seo

WOW. I finally got the refund. they re-billed the checking account, and I returned the lures as I wrote last entry. today, I called them to ask why my refund has not been entered yet. He said they did get the package FRIDAY- but the refund takes 3 days! Wait a minute- You deducted my account within an HOUR but it takes 3 days WTH? He kept (snarky to say the least) saying " Sir, it takes 3 days to process a refund- I told them if they did not want to pay my bank fees too- they need to do better, again he repeated his statement, I then said "get me a supervisor please"all of the sudden I get a "call your bank later this afternoon your money has been refunded. DON'T Let anyone bully you with this **** they can take it out right away, You darn well PUT IT BACK. Never going to buy a lure "as seen on TV" again!


----------



## Stroker

Was alcohol involved in the original purchase and if so please let us know how much?


----------



## T-N-T

Dang.  $188?!?  That is terrible right there.


----------



## Basslife

Thats terrible its unfortunate that that happened the owner jeff mancini is a personal friend of mine really great guy this is  hard to believe the company functions like this.


----------



## riprap

Well...I bought some zoomies glasses.

They were junk and I got all the upsells as well, but luckily I only got charged the $10. I got the hang up as well.


----------



## westcobbdog

Call the ga gov office of consumer affairs on em.


----------

